
In an age of 'alternative facts,' a massacre of schoolchildren is called a hoax - virtuabhi
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-sandy-hook-conspiracy-20170203-story.html
======
virtuabhi
I hope that this story is not flagged. I was surprised by the tone of comments
and the support of conspiracy theories on "The Fake News Machine" story.
Hopefully, this story will open the eyes of some members of HN community.

~~~
smt88
Which conspiracy theories do you mean?

I think HN is deeply suspicious of CIA, NSA, Putin, and a few other state
actors. While some of the theories about those organizations may seem like
crazy conspiracies, we have so many examples of completely bat-shit insane
_real_ crimes by them that almost anything seems possible. Putin and the CIA,
in particular, have done some truly egregious, horrific things. They seem
capable of anything.

I'd be interested to know what other theories you're seeing, because outside
of those, HN seems very reasonable and conspiracy-free.

~~~
virtuabhi
Pizza conspiracy today -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14561658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14561658)
. I have also replied (and downvoted) at multiple places where it was implied
that racism was not so bad and sexist comments.

I am observing more and more stuff from 4chan and Donald subreddit on HN.

~~~
smt88
I thankfully see pretty little 4chan/Donald stuff on HN. The community seems
to smash it out of existence.

I occasionally see MRA/eugenic bullshit here (i.e. "sexism isn't real" and
"science supports the inferiority of certain races"), but that's relatively
rare. This community seems to be overwhelmingly progressive.

Also, re: that specific comment: I agree with it. It may have been totally
beside the point (I didn't read it in context), but it acknowledges that
Pizzagate was probably nonsense while saying that it's possible that elites in
the US commit heinous crimes with impunity. That has been true before and it
could be true now.

Of course Pizzagate is total insanity and/or trolling, and I don't think
Hillary Clinton's circle is a likely suspect in terms of sex abuse. But the
Catholic Church scandal is a decent analogy: a very respected "moral"
institution that completely ignored enormous amounts of child rape. Penn
State's treatment of Jerry Sandusky's behavior is another. Not sure why the US
government couldn't do the same.

